# Too young to be preggo...? or not?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My sister has got some guppies we've raised since they were babies. They are about 2 months and 2 weeks old. My mom is convinced one is pregnant. I've noticed all of them have veryyy large bellies and gravid spots that are pretty big. The even look boxy. They are bout this long (fail at not knowing the numbers, im to lazy to find a ruler) __________ Possibly a bit smaller, possibly a bit larger. They are in with males that are tiny bit bigger than them, and the males are 3 months old, and their color has developed quite nicely i may add. lol. So could they maybe be preggs? i dont know if the fry would turn out right..but my mom would really like to know if they are.

Ps they have been in with males that are fully developed.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.markspetfish.com/guppy-sexual-maturity-when-do-guppies-mature/


> And if all the conditions are right, the food is sufficient, and adequately nutrient, the guppy will be fully mature by the middle of the 3rd month.


So right about now is when they would becoming sexually mature.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> http://www.markspetfish.com/guppy-sexual-maturity-when-do-guppies-mature/
> 
> 
> So right about now is when they would becoming sexually mature.


So does this mean that it is possible they are preggs?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Its possible they are just becoming *gravid.*


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Its possible they are just becoming *gravid.*


Okie dokie. Jus wonderin. When can they give birth tho?


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

The females can receive and hold sperm from the time they are two weeks old(possibly younger). When they USE this, is entirely on the individual guppy. But yes. They can most CERTAINLY be pregnant at two months. I've had one give birth at this age (The 7 fry from said guppy are now two weeks old and alive and kicking)
The males are noticeably male at 2 months, and the females are noticeably female at 2 months. If you watch them closely enough, you should be able to tell if they're male or female at 1 month though.
So, in the end, its up to the female. Sorry I can't be of more help, but it just depends on when they decide to get pregnant. But, be warned, when they give birth this young, the mom is very likely to die.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorafish said:


> The females can receive and hold sperm from the time they are two weeks old(possibly younger). When they USE this, is entirely on the individual guppy. But yes. They can most CERTAINLY be pregnant at two months. I've had one give birth at this age (The 7 fry from said guppy are now two weeks old and alive and kicking)
> The males are noticeably male at 2 months, and the females are noticeably female at 2 months. If you watch them closely enough, you should be able to tell if they're male or female at 1 month though.
> So, in the end, its up to the female. Sorry I can't be of more help, but it just depends on when they decide to get pregnant. But, be warned, when they give birth this young, the mom is very likely to die.


Thanks for the info. It was a great help. I know when an adult fish is preg, but how can you tell when they are this young?


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Assuming your females are old enough to tell that their female, the young ones will gain the same 'boxy' appearance that an adult does. Its just kind of like a mini version. They'll experience all of the same symptoms that a adult does. Unfortunately, because they're so small, you won't be able to see the eyes of the fry (I know that's how some people are able to tell) but if you keep an eye out on what female looks biggest, maybe place her in a breeder for a bit to see her behavior, you'll see other signs of birth. She'll do the 'shimmy' like an adult and everything. 

PS. Something to keep in mind, is the other females of her age may be pregnant too. So, you may need to expect multiple births at the same time.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorafish said:


> Assuming your females are old enough to tell that their female, the young ones will gain the same 'boxy' appearance that an adult does. Its just kind of like a mini version. They'll experience all of the same symptoms that a adult does. Unfortunately, because they're so small, you won't be able to see the eyes of the fry (I know that's how some people are able to tell) but if you keep an eye out on what female looks biggest, maybe place her in a breeder for a bit to see her behavior, you'll see other signs of birth. She'll do the 'shimmy' like an adult and everything.
> 
> PS. Something to keep in mind, is the other females of her age may be pregnant too. So, you may need to expect multiple births at the same time.


They all apear to have the boxy look... ill post some pics up soon


----------

